# GHQ Tractor



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Just completed assembly & painting of my tiniest project ever - a GHQ MT-A farm tractor kit. Most difficult, tedious job I've ever tackled ! As you can see, my painting of the tyres was a little shaky........


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good, if you want to cover some of the oops weather it with mud.

A little glue and dirt make up some mud and roll it through, splatter it up a little on the body.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I certainly tip my hat to you N-scale guys. WOW! How you can work on stuff that small is beyond me. I do HO, and that has now become a challenge.
Great work!
Bob


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

raleets said:


> I certainly tip my hat to you N-scale guys. WOW! How you can work on stuff that small is beyond me. I do HO, and that has now become a challenge.
> Great work!
> Bob


Thanks, it is 100x more difficult than working in O scale ! A daunting challenge indeed !


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

big ed said:


> Looks good, if you want to cover some of the oops weather it with mud.
> 
> A little glue and dirt make up some mud and roll it through, splatter it up a little on the body.


Oh, I see how you muddied your dump truck there. Nice scene !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wsboyette said:


> Oh, I see how you muddied your dump truck there. Nice scene !



Nice scene? 
You see the locomotives parked on Main street? :laugh:

I took that picture to add in here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158
I was just taking pictures of some of my N locomotives.
I should have moved them off of Main street.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I see you have a pile of stuff waiting to put together on a layout like I do.... I had one of those pretty Heljan roundhouses like yours, but had to sell it and buy an Atlas roundhouse kit to fit my Atlas turntable. I'm still building buildings & things for mine....


----------

